# Grundprobleme bei der Gentoo Installation

## Takumo

Hallo!

Ich habe versucht Gentoo auf meinem Laptop zu installeren. Da ich es so gewohnt war, habe ich eine stage1 installation vorgenommen. Das Problem daran war aber, dass mitten im Kompilieren Fehler auftraten. Elementäre Linuxprogramme wurden aufeinmal nicht mehr gefunden (z.B.: make, groupadd, ls, etc.), obwohl sie vorher noch da waren.

Ich habe Rat in einem anderen Forum gesucht und da sagte man mir, dass man Gentoo heutzutage mit stage3 installiere. Ich tat dies auch so und es klappte wunderbar. Aber jetzt aufeinmal startet Gentoo auch nicht mehr, da nun /bin/bash nicht gefunden wurde...

Es scheint so, als ob Linux diese wichtigen Programme einfach löschen würde... ich habe die Installation schon öfters wiederholt, aber es passierte immer das gleiche!

Was kann ich dagegen tun?  :Sad: 

Benutzt habe ich die 2006.1

Vielen Dabk voraus ^^

----------

## SkaaliaN

Was hast du denn für einen CPU und was für eine LiveCD?

----------

## Motorroller

Bitte schlagt mich nicht für die nun folgende Frage, aber kann es sein, dass noch ein paar alte Dateien aus dem Stage-1-Archiv auf der Platte liegen oder hast Du diese bei der Neuinstallation ordentlich formatiert?

----------

## Takumo

Pentium 4, 2,80GHz!

Hab da immer x86 benutzt und die minimale LiveCD 2006.1

----------

## slick

 *Takumo wrote:*   

> ich habe die Installation schon öfters wiederholt, aber es passierte immer das gleiche

 

Also rein durch die Installation gemäß Handbuch wird sowas sicher nicht passieren, es sei denn Du betreibst wirklich sehr exotische Sachen. Ich vermute Du machst an einer Stelle immer den gleichen Fehler. Nimmst Du nach der Installation bestimmte Anpassungen vor? Wie äußert sich der Fehler genau? (Fehlermeldung) Wann genau tritt er auf? (Nach dem Reboot oder nach installieren von bestimmten Paketen?) Was war jeweils das letzte was Du vor auftreten des Fehlers gemacht hast?

----------

## Takumo

Nun, es tritt ja während der Installation auf:

Also, z.B. bei der Stage1 installation:

"emerge system" (habs auch mal mit emerge system -e probiert, war aber genau das gleiche), nun kommt die Meldung, dass ca. 50 Pakete installiert werden müssen. Gut, läuft auch ohne Probleme. Bis dann irgendwann, so bei Paket 12 oder so,  nach dem Konfigurieren die Meldung kommt, dass "make" nicht gefunden wurde. Ich vermute, dass das Paket vorher diese Datei irgendwie gelöscht hat. Dann habe ich mal versucht, make von einem anderen Linux-Computer herüberzuziehen. Das Kompilieren lief auch wieder, bis es erneut abbrach mit der Meldung, dass "groupadd" nicht gefunden worden sei. Tja, und so läuft es die ganze Zeit...

Anpassen tu ich wenig, klar, die normalen Konfiguartionsdateien  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Takumo wrote:*   

> ch vermute, dass das Paket vorher diese Datei irgendwie gelöscht hat. Dann habe ich mal versucht, make von einem anderen Linux-Computer herüberzuziehen. Das Kompilieren lief auch wieder, bis es erneut abbrach mit der Meldung, dass "groupadd" nicht gefunden worden sei. Tja, und so läuft es die ganze Zeit...

 

Hi Takumo!

Versuch es doch einfach mal mit der ganz normalen Installationsanleitung.

Und kopiere nicht einfach eine fremde "make" Datei in dein System.

Und beschreib uns doch bitte mal welche Installationsanleidung du hast, wie deine Festplatte aus sieht.

Ob du von der LiveCD installierst oder eine Stage3 Installation von einem anderen momentan laufenden Linux benutzt...

Mfg Chris

P.s. Das groupadd machst du doch nach dem chroot... vielleicht hast du ein "env-update && sourece /etc/profile" vergessen?

----------

## xraver

Auch ich musste festellen das, wenn von Stage1 installiere, ifconfig fehlte. 2mal erlebt. Leider ist mir das Problem nach dem ersten Start der neuen Installation erst aufgefallen. Da ich nicht wusste in welchem Paket ifconfig enthalten war, habe ich das binary von der LiveCD rüberkopiert.

Ich denke nach einem emerge world wird auch ifconfig bei mir mittlerweile richtig istalliert sein.

Takumo, vileicht hilft dir ein emerge -e world weiter. Welche CFLAGS verwendest du?

----------

## Takumo

Die offizielle Installationsanleitung benutze ich ja!

Die fremde make habe ich ja nur kopiert, weil sonst gar nichts mehr gegangen wäre, hat mich aber auch nicht viel weiter gebracht.

Bevor ich Linux installieren, formatiere ich die Partition auf Ext3.

Ich habe sonst immer stage1 benutzt, bis diese Probleme beim Installieren auftauchten. In einem anderen Forum wurde mir geraten, zuerst alles mit stage3 zu installieren und hinterher, wenn das System läuft, ein "emerge system -e" zu machen, damit alles wieder auf mein System mit den richtigen USE-Flags "getunt" wird. Nun, habe ich auch gemacht, aber genau da, kommt wieder dieser Fehler, dass das irgendwann abbricht, weil "make" aufeinmal nicht mehr im System vorhanden sei...

----------

## xraver

Poste mal bitte deine make.conf

IMHO müsste das System schon mit der Standart-make.conf vernünftig zu conpilieren sein.

----------

## anime-otaku

ähm...bei Stage1 wird zuerst der Bootstrap erstellt, daher findet er noch nix...ist auch noch nix da.

# cd /usr/portage/scripts

# nano bootstrap.sh

# ./bootstrap.sh

danach kommt das für stage2:

# emerge -e system

und danach geht es mit stage3 weiter bzw. mit dem Handbuch

----------

## Takumo

bootstrap.sh führe ich ja logischerweise vor dem emerge system aus!

Außerdem werden die ersten Pakete bei emerge system ja ohne Probs installiert, bis aufeinmal make fehlt

----------

## xraver

Was steht denn nun in deiner make.conf? Oder was gibt emerge --info aus?

----------

## Takumo

nun, was emerge info gerade ausgibt, weiß ich nicht, weil mein linuxsystem ja jetzt gerade völlig zerstört ist, aber hier ist meine make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

USE="-dri gtk gtk2 -nls X kde -dlloader nptlonly nsplugin -gnome -cups -samba -spell alsa -pam -xprint dvd dvdr dvdread cdr tiff -python java divx4linux pcmcia audiofile -berkdb -apm -emboss -esd -gdbm -gpm -perl javascript mozilla -crypt -encode -foomaticdb -fortran -ipv6 -oggvorbis -vorbis -pdflib ffmpeg gphoto2 usb -tcpd -mad -mikmod -oss -libg++ -fam -acc quicktime win32codecs real -eds -libwww -ogg -xml2 unicode userlocales -pcre -expat -cjk -immqt -bc -immqt -tcltk -apache2 -isdnlog -nptl -pppd -session -spl -cli -reflection""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.csie.mcu.edu.tw/gentoo http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/public/gentoo/ http://ftp.ceid.upatras.gr/pub/linux/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de la"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="49"

```

----------

## slick

Mein Tipp wäre folgender

1) installiere als "Anfänger" kein stage 1, das wird offiziell nicht mehr supportet, ein stage 3 reicht völlig aus

2) gehe exakt nach Anleitung vor, ändere vor dem emerge -e system erstmal nichts (bis auf die CFLAGS und die Mirrors , lass aber die useflags erstmal so)

3) bleibt das emerge -e system wieder hängen poste (oder fotografiere von mir aus) die genaue Meldung

4) läuft alles durch konfiguriere Dein System weiter, aber notiere die grob die Schritte die Du tust, wenn es wieder schief geht können wir so besser nachvollziehen was schief geht

Bisher sind die Informationen wirklich sehr wenige um genauer zu beurteilen woran es liegen könnte.

----------

## Takumo

Nun, bei stage3 hatte ich ja bis jetzt keine Probleme beim Kompilieren. Da war ja nur das Problem, als ich das 2. mal neugestartet habe!

werds aber trotzdem mal machen!Last edited by Takumo on Mon Oct 09, 2006 1:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Grad heute hatte ich auch so ein Problem: Ich hab Gentoo auf einen Laptop gezogen, dazu von der aktuellen Live-CD (minimal install CD) gestartet. Nach einem "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo" ging (reproduzierbar!) nichts mehr ... kein cd, kein ls, etc.

----------

## Takumo

Tja, scheint wohl doch ein Problem zu sein, was nicht nur ich habe...

----------

## l3u

Hat mich doch deutlich irritiert ... ich hab's halt dann mit Knoppix fertig gemacht.

----------

## Takumo

wie kann ich das denn verstehen?  :Smile: 

----------

## Ampheus

Das sieht nach einem Defekt auf der LiveCD aus. Das hatte ich mit der 2006.0 auch fast immer. Mit der 2006.1 und langsamerem Brennen gehts jetzt. Versuch doch einfach mal, die LiveCD neu zu brennen und das mit ganz langsamen Einstellungen.

----------

## slick

 *Takumo wrote:*   

> wie kann ich das denn verstehen? 

 

Ich nehm auch _nur_ Knoppix zum installieren. (*schäm*) Ist der deutlich flexiblere Weg und so viel Unterschied bei der Installation ist da nicht, vielleicht das stage aus dem Netz laden statt von CD, das wars aber fast schon...

----------

## Takumo

Okay, habs installiert mit stage3

Wie ich vorgegangen bin.

resolv.conf eingerichtet

alles mit ifconfig eingestellt

gemountet

stage3 + Portage hruntergeladen und entpackt

make.conf bearbeitet (da aber nur die Mirrors und die Kompiler-Optionen)

resolv.conf rüberkopiert

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot und das ganze Gedöns

Profil ausgesucht

/etc/locale.gen bearbeitet <<< Locale "de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8" hinzugefügt

localtime gesetzt

emerge vanilla-sources

fstab

emerge pcmcia wireless-tools syslog-ng lilo + rc-update

passwd

rc.conf, keymaps und clock bearbeitet

So, das System steht und ist wunderbar, das war aber auch das letzte Mal so!

Kann ich nun die USE-Flags in der make.conf richtig setzen und ein "emerge world --update" durchführen?

----------

## slick

Jo, schieß los ... wenns wieder schiefgeht nochmal posten.

Wenn Du die CFLAGS geändert hast würde ich optional ein emerge -e system empfehlen, mußt Du aber nicht machen.

----------

## Takumo

Also, der erste Fehler kommt schon beim ersten Paket

```

emerge system

>>> Emerging (1 of 48) sys-devel/gettext-0.15 to /

 * gettext-0.15.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * gettext-0.15.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * gettext-0.15.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * gettext-0.15.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * gettext-0.15.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking gettext-0.15.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gettext-0.15.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.15/work

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying gettext-0.14.1-lib-path-tests.patch ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying gettext-0.14.2-fix-race.patch ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * You just hit Bug 105304, please post your 'emerge info' here:

 * http://bugs.gentoo.org/105304

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gettext-0.15 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  gettext-0.15.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

!!! Aborting to prevent screwing your system

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

emerge info

```

Kanotix / # emerge info

*** Deprecated use of action 'info', use '--info' instead

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.9-kanotix-8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-kanotix-8 i686 unknown

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Last Sync: Mon, 09 Oct 2006 01:53:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.csie.mcu.edu.tw/gentoo http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/public/gentoo/ http://ftp.ceid.upatras.gr/pub/linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de la"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acc alsa audiofile bitmap-fonts cdr divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc ffmpeg gphoto2 java javascript linguas_de linguas_la mozilla ncurses nls nptlonly nsplugin pcmcia quicktime readline real ssl tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales video_cards_voodoo win32codecs xorg zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## slick

Hmm... der genannte Bug 105304 sag nicht viel dazu aus. Solltest mal dort die Fehlermeldung + die emerge --info posten.

Frischer emerge --sync ist gemacht?

----------

## Takumo

Okay, werde ich  :Smile: 

Kann ich das da denn auch in Deutsch oder Latein posten? Mein Englisch ist nämlich grottenschlecht. Oder reicht ganz einfach der Fehler mit emerge info ohne jedlichen Kommentar?

----------

## slick

Sollst ja keinen Roman dazu schreiben.  :Wink:  Eine sehr knappe englische(!) Beschreibung des Sachverhaltes (emerge -e ... ausgeführt) mit den beiden Angaben dazu sollte reichen.

Details bzw. Tipp kann sicher einer der (hoffe ich mal) mitlesende Devs dazu geben, so fit bin ich bei bugs.gentoo.org auch nicht.

----------

## Takumo

argh! jetzt wollen die da noch'n Account von mir haben -.- *argh*

hab da aber keinen, also geht's nicht!

----------

## slick

Tja, ist leider so... mußt Dir einen anlegen.

----------

## Takumo

ich leg mir doch jetzt keinen an, nur weil ich EIN Problem habe! Kann das da nicht bitte irgendwer für mich posten, der einen Account hat?

----------

## Takumo

Also, ich habe das jetzt mal gelassen mit "emerge system -e", da es, wegen des gesagten Problems, ja nicht ging.

Also habe ich xorg installiert - das ging wunderbar und anschließend ein "emerge world --update"

Das ging auch wunderbar, bis zu dem zeitpunkt, als irgendein Paket installiert wurde. Ab diesem Paket, brach die Installation ab, weil jetzt aufeinmal nicht mehr das Programm "sed" gefunden worden ist.

Als ich ein anderes Programm installieren wollte, kam das gleiche:

```
./configure: line 1446: sed: command not found
```

und nu?  :Sad: 

----------

## Takumo

Ich weiß jetzt, wo das Problem liegt:

Das Programm busybox! Es ist ein Multiprogramm, welches diese ganzen kleinen Programme ersetzt. Das Programm, löscht einfach die Programme (make, sed, etc.) ohne aber einen entsprechenen Link zu setzen. Man muss diesen Link einfach manuell setzen!

----------

